# Anybody making anything for Christmas?



## Gary O' (Nov 30, 2017)

I get busy this time of year






anybody else?


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2017)

The little 'un and I do Christmas crafts every year.  This year we're making ornaments out of beads and pipecleaners.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 1, 2017)

I make a special peanut butter fudge each year for a few select people that expect it.  Been doing it for 30 years now and the same people expect it. Was concerned this year as BIL started having a little problem with his blood sugar as he is diabetic.  I asked sister whether to send his or not. She said to please send it as he looks forward to it all year.  His sugar has stabilized. She said he knows exactly how much of it he can eat each day and sticks to it. So will make it Sunday, mail Monday with other gifts to everybody and I am through with the gifts that have to be mailed.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2017)

Oh yes, Xmas baking has begun. So far, I have made mince tarts and butter tarts, a Canadian classic, brown sugar fudge, Nanaimo bars, also a Canadian classic, shortbread, and lemon bars. Still have rum balls, chocolate cherry cream cheese brownies, peppermint logs, and butterscotch bars to go. Made Xmas cake and plum pudding in the fall. Will make English trifle for Xmas dinner. This is why I gain ten pounds every Xmas. My New Year’s resolution will be to have my jaw wired shut until the pounds drop off. Just discovered, damn Pinterest, there are two new flavours of Nanaimo bars, must try them!


----------



## Lara (Dec 1, 2017)

Very impressive everyone!! You make the perfect Santa, Gary!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 1, 2017)

All this baking

can't stop drooling


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 2, 2017)

...times, they are a changin'.


----------

